# When to use 4x4



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I tried my 4x4 out on my truck a couple times so far while driving to see if it would engage and it does so I turn it off. But I tried it today and turned to pull in my driveway and the steering went stiff. I was reading that this is the driveline binding up? I have never used 4x4 before, only used an AWD vehicle. Is it okay to drive from house to house with the 4x4 on all the time? Is there times that I should be turning the 4x4 off? Sorry for the dumb question and thanks to any responses.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Some people may say different but when when I'm out plowing its on all the time unless the roads are dry or just wet


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

Read the book on your truck dude! If I'm out plowing the roads are plenty slick so I drive in 4x4 all the time.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

I almost never use it.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i rarely use it when driving unless its really slick out


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Definately read you manual's 4x4 Section. If you use it on dry pavement it will cause binding and could possibly damage the system. When you swithc into 4x4 it forces all 4 tires to turn at the exact speed. This becomes a problem when turning since the outside wheels have to travel farther which means they have to spin faster.

If you aren't on at least wet pavement leave it off. If you aren't having any traction problems without it you don't have to use it.

I use it any time there's snow on the streets.


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree w/above. If you have the auto 4x4 option as well that is nice for when the roads are patchy dry/icy type thing, Then it won't bind around turns either. I would not plow w/the auto though.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay thanks for the info guys. If I have traction problems and I think that the conditions will allow my wheels to slip then i will engage the 4x4.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Never drive your truck in 4X4 while on dry pavement. That's a sure way of grenading your components in a hurry. Rule of thumb, ballast your truck properly, if the wheels spin, it's time for 4X4.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I put 700lbs ballast in the back and if I put my snowblower in its 900lbs. The truck squats about 2-3 inches but it seems to handle the load okay.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

if the roads are still covered in snow when i am out then the 4x4 stays on the whole time. If the roads are fine then i will only use it when the truck slips.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I never use 4x4 unless the rear end starts to slip and slide


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Jaynen;893375 said:


> I tried my 4x4 out on my truck a couple times so far while driving to see if it would engage and it does so I turn it off. But I tried it today and turned to pull in my driveway and the steering went stiff. I was reading that this is the driveline binding up? I have never used 4x4 before, only used an AWD vehicle. Is it okay to drive from house to house with the 4x4 on all the time? Is there times that I should be turning the 4x4 off? Sorry for the dumb question and thanks to any responses.


When are using 4x4 on cement or asphalt the steering is going to be stiff on a chevy or gmc. It is not made to use on pavement. But if there is snow down then it works better. B&B can explain it better then I can that is for sure, but I use 4x4 when I need it. Sometimes from job to job if the roads are in bad shape also. But with a good set of tires and a ton of salt in the back I usually can get away with 2 wheel drive most of the time on my lots. .good luck this season.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I have no choice but use 4WD since my blade weighs appx 950lbs it really should be on a 3/4 or 1 ton but it plows so well can't switch blades...


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

deebo1133;893549 said:


> I would not plow w/the auto though.


I have the "Auto" option in my truck. Why would you not plow with it? I wasn't planning to but now im wondering if it would be the better choice or could the risk for damage be greater using Auto?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I only use 4WD when I need extra traction.


----------



## mostrowski (Oct 22, 2008)

Its generally a good idea to use it once in a while(every month or two), as it helps circulate lubricants to gears, shafts, actuators that seldom see any use.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

i rarely ever use 4x4 when driving on the road and even when plowing. The only time i use it is when i get stuck or if the roads are really really bad, and i mean if they have like a foot of snow on them. Just a pain in the but to turn with it on to. plus when its in 2wd you cant eccelerate fast which makes me believe that i am less likely to slip and slid and end up hitting someone.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i never lock in until my ass end starts sliding . i also have 3000# on me .


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I spin while I'm in 2wd drive I'll put it in 4wd. But if I'm not spining in 2wd I stay in 2wd.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i only use 4x4 if i start sliping and sliding around


----------



## Snowbully (Oct 24, 2009)

I say, if the pavement is wet, snowy, muddy etc..in other words "slippery".then stay in 4wd. Its definitely safer. If the truck is on dry surfaces and it is not slippery out, stay in 2wd or "auto 4wd" It depends on how good the traction is, I always stay in 2wd until I need 4wd, or it is really hairy out, then I just stay in 4wd. (Auto4wd is for the wife)
Stay away from running in 4wd if/when you start to feel binding. What you are feeling is the truck's drive axle joints binding and fighting against the tires, which are scrubbing dry ground. You need that "slip" against the ground for best 4wd efficiency/life.


----------



## M&S Property (Oct 8, 2009)

Jaynen;893587 said:


> I put 700lbs ballast in the back and if I put my snowblower in its 900lbs. The truck squats about 2-3 inches but it seems to handle the load okay.


It might be just me but 900lbs seems like too much ballast for a 1/2 ton truck. And only use 4X4 if necessary even though the truck is made for it using it does not mean that it is good for the truck.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

bean7654;893763 said:


> I have the "Auto" option in my truck. Why would you not plow with it? I wasn't planning to but now im wondering if it would be the better choice or could the risk for damage be greater using Auto?


It slams in really hard


----------



## M&S Property (Oct 8, 2009)

87chevy;898036 said:


> It slams in really hard


Not only does it slam in to 4x4 hard when using auto it just does not sound good. If you are going to be plowing just know when to use 4x4 and know when you can get by with 2wd.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Theres that too, the way it sound sounds very hard on all the front drivetrain components


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

a lot of times i use 2wd goin from place to place, unless it is really slick. but when im pushing snow 
i drop it in 4x4 low. i think its less stress on the drive train, great power, and at a lower rpm. i just let the truck work.


----------

